# Eclipse nach Java Update 8 Ant Probleme



## Wellenbrecher (27. Mrz 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute Java 8_20 mit JavaFX auf meinen Rechner gemacht. Ich habe die Tage an einer kleinen JavaFx App programmiert und wollte diese vorher nochmal mit Ant deployen. Nun kommt allerdings diese Fehlermeldung.


Bundler EXE Installer skipped because of a configuration problem:Bit architecture mismatch between FX SDK and JRE runtime.Advice to fix: Make sure to use JRE runtime with correct bit architecture.
BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 2 seconds

Eclipse SDK 64-Bit und Java 8 ebenfalls 64-Bit.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank


----------



## chalkbag (27. Mrz 2014)

Klingt für mich danach das FX SDK 32-Bit ist.
Hast du es mal mit einer 32 Bit JDK versucht?


----------



## Wellenbrecher (27. Mrz 2014)

Bin eben wieder zurück auf die offizielle 64-Bit Java 8.0 Version JRE/JDK und siehe es funzt.

Hat wohl irgendetwas nicht gestimmt mit der BETA Version.


----------



## chalkbag (27. Mrz 2014)

Auch die aktuelle Java 8 Version ist nach Aussage von Oracle noch nicht fehlerfrei


----------

